# Gunner's Up Winger Issue _ RESOLVED



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Anyone have issues with their wingers not launching after sitting for the winter?

I can push the yellow noise button on the electronics and the reciever makes a noise, then push the launch button I can hear the servo make a noise like it is trying to release, but nothing....

I have not tried a new battery in the transmitter yet, but figured if the reciever is getting the transmission, then it isn't a battery problem. All recievers were fully charged....

Any ideas? Richard you out there? 

TIA,

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## KPR's Texas Retrievers (May 2, 2004)

*Hope this helps.*

This release is really very simple with not many moving parts in fact just 4, the servo, the push rod, the basket hook and the firing release lever. If the servo is working and you are hearing a reaction in the servo when you push the release mode it can be just a few things…
1.	If the receiver is a TT you may need to charge the unit. I’ve had TT’s with a low charge just not have enough Amps to complete the release. If it is a Dogtra and receiver has a low charge I’ve never had any reaction in the servo when the release is pushed but they will make their sound and still not have enough Amps to release.
2.	Before putting tension on the basket hook try lubricating the firing release lever. WD40 works great. This is the part to the right of the release that moves from left to right to release the basket hook. Sometimes a little dirt builds up within the slot that this moves in and it just needs to be cleaned and lubricated. 
3.	Pull the release out of the base plate and make sure the push rod is still connected to the servo and the release lever. I’ve never had one come out but anything is possible.
4.	If these don’t work the only thing left is the servo. I’ve used Gunner’s Up since 2003 and with the new release I’ve never had to replace a bad servo but that doesn’t mean that one can’t go bad. The connection points are the weakest part of the releases workings. Plugs to the receiver and to the servo need to be kept cleaned and in good contact. If you use your wingers a lot sometimes the receiver plug may need to be replaced. If it does you WILL NOT get a reaction in the servo at all.
I’ve used Gunner’s Up wingers every day in training and call me practical but they are excellent to train with. They can throw any type of training bird you want… bumper, live bird, dead bird, etc. it doesn’t make any difference. If taken care of they will last for years. 

If you need to speak with someone please feel free to call I’ll be glad to share with you. 

Ken Robbins
Gunner’s Up Representative


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Ken,

You won't get any complaints from me about GUs love them! Thinking of replacing my 3 regular GUs with SOGs, love their size! I've had mine for 3+ years now and love them...

The electronics were fully charged, so I will try WD40.....if that don't fix it I'll open them up and see what we have....

FOM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

But I sure could use a new hat 

FOM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

THANKS RICHARD......got your PM - how's that for customer service.....Gunner's Up rocks! 

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Wanted to follow up with a "thumbs up" for Richard and Gunner's Up. No sooner had I hit submitt on this thread Richard had contacted me. All my wingers are working great after a little TLC and "winter" maintenace. Been running full bore with my 4 wingers through rain and hails storms, no problems!

Thanks Richard...

Lainee, Flash and Buttlet


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Lainee,
please post up what you did to fix the problem or what the problem was and what possibly brought it on. 
I am coming home from Korea around the first of July and besides putting new tubing on, I prefer not to have any other problems with my wingers in my limited dog training time before heading back out. 
Thanks
Dave


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Dave,

I took the release off, blew it out with cmpressed air to get any dirt and build up off and then sprayed with WD-40.

I then made sure everything worked before putting the release back in. 

I added a fresh battery to the transmitter.

1 winger the plug had come off and I had it plugged in wrong, I turned it around and re-wrappd it with electrical tape....

Just some basic maintenance...

FOM


----------

